# Horses on the road, how many times??>



## Trick (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there a law against it? Legally, what happens if the police are called out multiple times to catch said horses? Are they confiscated? Is the owner eventually required to put up better fencing?

Looking for info on laws in GA, can't seem to find anything online.

Thanks,


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Contact local law enforcement as regulation and statute can vary not only by state but also by locality.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in Ga, we had a problem with my sisters gelding getting the fence down and then all of the horses would get out except one of my mares..We eventually had to better the fence so they couldn't get out, it is the owner's responsibility to make sure their horses aren't out and in the road...If anything happens because of your horses, it's your fault..

If the horses get out and are roaming around, especially on the road, it's a dangerous situation.. If the horse is hit by a car or truck and it causes damage to the vehicle or passenger/s the owner of the horse/s can and will be sued. It is a big deal, the police were called a few times when ours would get out because we live near a major highway and if our horses were on the road and got hit...well, that would be BAD news for us. Luckily, the police here are friends of ours and will call me right away if they get a call about ANY horses being lose.. and my horses come when called.

Whether it's your horse or someone else's it's asking for big trouble for the horse/s to be out and have access to a road. That is a law suit waiting to happen.. Because of this, my horses are in a separate pasture than the others. It's four strands of electric tape fencing and one strand of straight electric wire..


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Depends on the locale.

In Minnesota there are some areas that still have free range laws - critter has the right of way.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I spoke to my friend who is a dispatcher at the sheriffs office here... 

Horses are a livestock animal.. If they get out, it's on the owner.. If the horse causes any damage the owner is responsible and can be cited by the authorities..That can include a ticket, fines, court appearances, and if there are damages to something the owner of the "something" can sue the owner of the horse for compensation.. The whole deal.. This can lead to putting up new fencing but it's not likely they will confiscate the horses unless the horses are dangerous and come onto someone's property and start harassing them or whatnot.. If the horse/s are at a boarding facility and they keep getting out the blame falls on the owner of the horse, the barn owner, and the barn manager..All people involved for the horse's care are responsible at this time and all people can be cited for it..

It's kind of like the "leash law" for dogs.. While where I live it's tolerated a little more, a good bit of areas take it more serious and will try harder to punish the owner/s or people responsible..


----------



## Trick (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks very much guys, that pretty much answers my questions.

Just was wondering as I just spent yet another morning helping the not so horse savvy police round up five of my neighbors horses. At least we got them before they made it to the highway this time! DX

She's never home and keeps them in a SINGLE STRAND of wire- it's not even hot! No additional fencing between that and the road. It's a wonder nothing's happened yet.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow, yeah, if it continues the police can do something about it, especially is she's not even taking responsibility for her horses and making sure they're taken care of..


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

A local man here was sued because his horses got out and into the road. He had forgotten to close the farm gate. A lady and her son wrecked into one colt and it had to be put down. The trial is still ongoing. It was a very, very sad situation. He has since replaced all of his fencing to the "V" wire type with wood posts.


----------

